# Observation hive/frame Questions



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a one-frame ob hive I use for the same purpose. Find a frame w/ the queen on it and put it inside for the day. You won't have any problems.

You might need to feed some water now and again if it's an extended period on a particularly hot day.


----------



## BozoBee (Aug 31, 2009)

Awsome, great to hear it works well. The hive will be contained inside the classroom, so shouldn't get too hot at all. I am really looking forward to this spring and summer, show the students Bees!


----------



## Scorpster (Jun 11, 2009)

Look up the Ulster OB hive, something like this that just clips onto a nuc would be perfect.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Hey Bozo,
I just built the same 3 fram OB hive on the front of BS, and put only 2 frames in it for the day and it worked GREAT. I screened the inside AND the outside with metal meshing screen then sealed the edges of the screen with Hot Glue, did NOT add the feeder based on the fact that its glass, so I added sugar down below in the bottom. I also sealed one side of the glass with clear caulk, and screwed everything together with wood screws pretty tight. I taught 6 classes at the elementary school, so i went a little overboard on protection. I had the schools permission to bring in live bees, but just wanted to make sure not a single one could get out for safetys sake. I only took 2 frames of bees because of the time of the year, which was feb 10 th and I took the 2 outermost frames that had nurse bees on it for the kids to see. I left her heiness in the hive so as not to freak the others out. They were in there less than a day, it was a great hit, i felt it to be very secure, and they have asked me to come back A LOT. I was actually stopped yesterday grocery shopping by a fireman who had seen me walking around and was there for his daughter, and he said he is getting intobeeking based on the excitement i had generated at the school...so i accomplished what i set out to do. Kids will be kids, so i wanted to make dang sure even if it fell over it would not open what so ever!!! Thanks to everyone on here and their suggestions, it went off without a hitch. I took more stings getting them into the OB hive the day before than i have ever taken at one time....but it was worth it.


----------



## willrich68 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey devdog
Could you find time in your busy schedule to snap a few photos for a fellow devdog1986-1988. I would love to make one and start giving some little talks at my kids school. I have already turned down a talk at a Womens club but maybe this could help me out. I am pretty good with my hands. [email protected]


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

Yeah Rich, most def. Look for them a little later today. If you have a table saw, its pretty easy!


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

same here, my daughter's class would love it. [email protected]


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

At the big E every booth that has honey seems to have the setup you discribed, with a queen in the mix. I amaze my friends with my spot the queen skills.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

emails sent guys, hope it helps


----------

